

Ask HN: What was your first programming milestone? - wihon

I've just started my first big (personal) project. What was your first programming milestone, and why?
======
madhouse
My first milestone was to write a C+4 basic program alone, without my father's
help.

My first program was a little dancing stick figure, which my father helped me
to write when I was about 6. I wrote my first program without assistance (it
drew a few circles) a year and a half later.

To this day, I believe that's the biggest and most important milestone in my
programming career.

~~~
wihon
Hah that sounds pretty cool. You started pretty young then?

I'm just in the process of building a program in ruby inspired by a comment in
Learn to Program (Chris Pine). I want to make a interactive 'pet' (or plant,
for that matter) with an ascii-art output. It's a big challenge for me, but
I'm enjoying doing it!

